# Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter! MORE PICS!



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I kept Jezabelle in the kidding stall last night and checked on her every couple of hours and not much was going on...so this morning I decided to let her out with the other goats for a while and just keep an eye on her. I was out there ALL morning and she was just munching hay and walking around totally calm so I thought she probably had another couple of hours to go. I went inside for coffee for 20 MINUTES and when I came back out I heard a baby crying. At first I thought it was one of Delilah's but then I looked down toward the pen and saw a light colored thing moving around on the ground--Delilah doesn't have a light colored baby! So I grabbed some towels and ran out there just in time to see the second baby born! That rotten Jezabelle tricked me! LOL!

It was a quick and normal birth and they are very strong and healthy babies so I couldn't be happier! 

Anyway, the white/light tan kid is the buck and the black and white is the doe.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter!*


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter!*

They are adorable!!!!   Glad you got your doe!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter!*

Aww....how cute ...a Big congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter!*

congrats! :stars: they are adorable.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter!*

AWWWWWWW!!! Congrats they are so adorable!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter!*

Congrats, they are so darn cute!! I love la manchas. Mine were bred to a Nubian buck this year, Im hoping I still get some little ear kids, I so love them. Your doe is very nice as well.  Went and looked at her in the other thread.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter!*

CUTE, CUTE, CUTE!!!!! So sweet......CONGRATS.....happy for you that things went so smoothly!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter!*

Fluffy pics!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter! MORE PI*

awww...they are adorable!!!   The doe is sooo flashy!!! :drool:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter! MORE PI*

real nice  congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter! MORE PI*

They are adorable. Congratulations. :stars:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter! MORE PI*

Wow, so smooth and slick in the 2nd group of pics. :greengrin: You all must be beaming with pride-they are handsome/beautiful!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter! MORE PI*

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*

Jezabelle sure wasn't messing with you at all...she was showing you it would be soon and she didn't keep you waiting! Adorable and very colorful kids!


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter! MORE PI*

Nice Kids!!!! Congrats!! :cake:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter! MORE PI*

aw! I love lamancha kids!!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter! MORE PI*

Thanks, all! I am pretty impressed with all the color I got! None of the kids look like each other or their parents!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter! MORE PI*

Congrats to you, too! :balloons: A smooth delivery and two beautiful, beautiful babies! :kidblue: :kidred:

Deb Mc


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter! MORE PI*

They're BEAUTIFUL! Congrats!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Congrats Jezabelle on your new son and daughter! MORE PI*

Congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------

